# problem applying profile



## technochris81 (Apr 17, 2008)

whether i use windows or intel, i have trouble staying connected to the internet through wireless. i usually use intel because it seems to have a stronger signal when it's working. 

intel will work initially, but will lose connection after about 15 minutes. when i try to connect again, i will get a "problem applying profile" prompt. the only way to fix this is to restart my computer. 

when i use windows, it will go down in a different way. this problem starts after about 15 minutes as well. windows will make it look like i still have a perfect connection. however, it will not connect to any sites. similarly, the only way to fix this is to restart. 

if i can get either one of these methods to work, that will be just fine. 

i have a dell inspiron 6400
i'm running xp version 2002 with service pack 2
my card is an intel 3945ABG

please let me know whatever other info you may need.

thanks in advance,
-chris


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try booting in *Safe Mode with Networking*, see if it works properly in that mode.


----------



## technochris81 (Apr 17, 2008)

seems to work fine in safe mode. 

granted, it might just not have ****ed up yet.

-chris


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If it runs for an extended time in Safe Mode and has the issue in normal mode, it's something that's running in normal mode.

I'd start by using MSCONFIG to disable blocks of startup applications until you zero in on the one causing the issue.


----------



## technochris81 (Apr 17, 2008)

ok, but you're aware that it doesn't happen at startup right? it happens like 15-30 min after. does that make a difference?

-chris


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Not really, unless you didn't run long enough in Safe Mode to be SURE that it really doesn't happen there.


----------



## technochris81 (Apr 17, 2008)

this is what i think has happened so far. i'm not the best at keeping track of these things.

went without the first half of startup progs and had the same prob.

went without the second half of startup progs and had the same prob.

"ctfmon" and "googletoolbarnotifier" seem to turn on on their own. cftmon seemed particularly bad when i did some research on the internet.

thanks,
-chris


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/282599


----------



## technochris81 (Apr 17, 2008)

ok. i guess i'll keep turning stuff off and on again.

-chris


----------



## technochris81 (Apr 17, 2008)

should i have two ctfmons?


----------



## technochris81 (Apr 17, 2008)

ok, if the prob is any of the startup progs, it's one of the two i listed above. i know i said i would turn everything on and off, but i hadn't gotten around to that yet when i lost connection again. 

after i lost connection, i looked and "ctfmon" and "googletoolbarnotifier" were still the only ones checked.

-chris


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

technochris81 said:


> should i have two ctfmons?


I doubt it, however if you have them, it's likely malware. Some malware masquerades as valid processes, including ctfmon.


----------



## technochris81 (Apr 17, 2008)

ok, so what do i do?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please follow the instructions *here* (5 pages) and then post all the requested logs in a new thread *here* for the security analysts to look at. If you have any trouble running any of the scans, leave them and move onto the next.

The security forum is always busy, so please be patient and you will receive a reply as soon as possible. If you go to Thread Tools > Subscribe at the top of your new thread you will receive an email as soon as a reply is posted.


----------



## technochris81 (Apr 17, 2008)

ended up deleting one of the ones named "viewpoint" something from the add/remove list. 

also, panda found quite a few things.

will wait and see if probs happen again before making a hijack this thread.

thanks a million
-chris


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Let us know... :smile:


----------



## technochris81 (Apr 17, 2008)

still having problems

logs are here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/security-center/hijackthis-log-help/243370-problems-wireless.html


----------



## shof (May 1, 2008)

after having the same issue as you, and noticing this topic. I think the dell intel wireless cards seem to be the fault here. Since i too, have the same issue


----------



## marenamoo (May 3, 2009)

I was constantly getting the yellow bars and having to do a complete restart. I was playing a game called Fishdom and realized anytime that I left the game open and let the computer go to sleep - when I came back the bars had turned yellow. I did not open the game for a few days and no interference with the intel connection. As soon as I opened Fishdom - yellow bars. So for me the problem was definitely a conflict with a program (game).


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Were you playing online?


----------



## marenamoo (May 3, 2009)

I was online but the game was purchased and loaded off a CD. Most of the time that the lost of connection and subsequent "problem applying profile" occurred I was playing the game and left it long enough for the computer to go to sleep. When I woke it back up the connection was lost and I needed to restart to get the internet connection back. I tried the various fixes recommended like fixing the DEP settings (although I am not sure what that means). I thought is was my Intel card but I did notice the pattern of playing the game and the problem and tried closing the game for a few days. The problem never occurred. As soon as I opened it again - Yellow lights and restart. I did not need to delete the game only close it - so it must have had a conflict. Good luck - I am not a tech person - but this solved it for me.


----------



## Mcygee (Sep 9, 2009)

I was having this same issue. I could be on the internet for a random time, but eventually one or two times a day the wireless would drop and I'd get the "Problem applying profile" error. Also the wireless would stop working when only using windows wireless management.

Later on my Dell Quickset started crashing as well, even after re-installing it.

I did a full virus scan and anti-spyware scan, something I had put off way to long. Sure enough there were several viruses and multiple spyware including variants of SmitFraud. Once I cleaned those off BOTH errors went away. My wireless works perfect now and the Quickset software doesn't crash.


----------



## eldon31 (Mar 4, 2010)

I got the exactly same issue,make me crazy for a while.I called DELL for help,they provided a clue,maybe u guys can try to disable something like"saving power"option on device manager.it is working fine when i did it until now.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

This is an old Thread. 

This one will now be Closed.


----------

